# iChat video problems



## eman13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't seem to use my iSight anymore - since10.4.4, maybe? 
When initiating or accepting a video chat, I get, "Failed to start Video Chat because: _ did not respond."  That's whether I intiate it or not.
_


----------



## Tofer (Apr 23, 2006)

Hiya eman13 - I am having the same problem even after doing some maintainence on my hard drive, permissions etc etc. Please let me know if you find a solution to this annoying anomoly. 
Tofer


----------



## sneyders (May 11, 2006)

Did you solve it? I have exactly the same problem ... frustrating.

The network seems fine, NAPT is ok. Any suggestions?


----------



## igerm (Jun 8, 2006)

I had the same problem with audio (probably with video too, but since I don't have a webcam I can't tell).

If you have a speedtouch 510 this may help. The modem uses the port 5060 for the SIP protocol or something. So you have to unbound this.

Open terminal and type:

telnet 10.0.0.138

This will show up:

Trying 10.0.0.138...
Connected to speedtouch
Escape character is '^]'.
Username : 

put your usrname

Password : ********
your pass

And then you will receive the welcome screen.

Now, to unbind the SIP protocol type this:
=>nat unbind application=SIP port=5060
=>config save

And then, restart your modem
=>system reboot

There you go. I can audio chat perfectly since then.


----------

